# beQuite Kabel passt nicht



## HeadBone3 (8. April 2022)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. 
ich habe mir nach langem hin und her eine 3080TI geholt und komme von einer 1080.
Dementsprechend habe ich einen Stromanschluss mehr  den ich nutzen muss. Dazu habe ich mir ein Kabel von BeQuitw direkt gekauft um die Last auf  das Netzteil gleichmäßig zu verteilen. Dieses Kabel hätte ich gerne wie die anderen beide durch eine gesleavteams PCI Express Kabel (6+2) verlängert, eben für die Optik. Das vorhandene Kabel vom Netzteil ließ sich auch wunderbar mit den Kabel verlängern das neu gekaufte jedoch nicht. jetzt bin ich etwas besorgt ob ich das falsche Kabel gekauft habe oder wieso hier die Kompatibilität fehlt. Das erste Bild zeigt die Verlängerung das zweite das Kabel vom Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueRomance (8. April 2022)

Moin,

Kannst du das gekaufte Kabel Mal verlinken?


----------



## blautemple (10. April 2022)

Kann es sein das du da ein EPS Verlängerungskabel gekauft hast?


----------



## Threshold (10. April 2022)

Das sieht stark nach  einem EPS Kabel aus.
Umtauschen gegen ein PCIe Kabel.


----------

